

Mercator puzzle - daureg
https://embed-dot-more-than-a-map.appspot.com/demos/visualization/puzzle

======
TophWells
There's some odd behaviour when a country ends up over the South Pole.
Apparently it turns inside-out.

------
cjfont
Seems there are only a handful of countries that are considered for the puzzle
pieces?

